# Comunicación entre sistema de rastreo satelital y servidor



## eysaku (Ene 26, 2010)

buemas saludos
tengo un sistema donde puedo rastrear satelitalmente a los vehiculo trabajando conjuntamente un modulo gsm y el gps el mismo lo adquiri a un provehedor el modulo manda la informacion al servidor atravez de gprs mi pregunta es como puedo ver la informacion que envia el modulo al servidor se que es una info que viene en hexa pero como puedo codificar ese informacion para saber como es la comunicacion del gps con el servidor y asi poder realizar un gps y poderlo integrar al al sistema que tengo en mi servidor


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2010)

Busca en google: comandos AT modem gps

El proveedor del modulo deberia darte el frame


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 28, 2010)

Puedes dar la referencia exacta de: modulo GSM , el GPS y de tu sistema satelital ?.


----------



## eysaku (Ene 29, 2010)

gracias por las respuestas el modelo del modulo gsm es sim 340dz yo tengo los comandos at de este modulo pero no lo puedo usar ya que este modelo esta integrado a la tarjeta donde esta el gps y un micro que contiene toda la data para controlar el rastreador los comandos de posicion etc lo que yo quisiera saber en que formato  enviar la info al servidor para ver si puedo crear un gps de las mismas caracteristicas y usar el mismo software que tengo en mi servidor para este fin


----------



## Necrogrinders (Abr 5, 2010)

Si implementas comas en tus redacciones, todo el que lo lea te lo agradecerá enormemente


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 5, 2010)

Que software tienes en tu servidor?


----------



## eysaku (Abr 5, 2010)

buenas maptrack webservice system


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 5, 2010)

Si quieres ver el frame puedes interconectar un sniffer del tipo wireshark para analizar todo el trafico


----------



## eysaku (Abr 5, 2010)

buenas ya lo hize lo que quiero es saber bien como puedo sacar un protocolo de esos dispositivo o si alguien ya lo tiene


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 5, 2010)

No termino de entender, que protocolo? el gprs? Por lo que tengo entendido esos modulos telefonicos + el gps se configuran con el IP del server que recibira las comunicaciones.Que dato te falta?


----------



## eysaku (Abr 7, 2010)

buenas amigo protocolo es el orden que utilizan los tracker para comunicarse con el servidor en estos moementos se envia y recibe data bien lo que queria establecer es el orden en que se envia la info


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 7, 2010)

eysaku: es este el modulo ?
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/241357755/GSM_GPRS_Module.html

Pero cúal es la referencia del modulo GPS ?
Puedes enviar una foto del mismo ?.

Saludos


----------



## eysaku (Abr 8, 2010)

buenas el modelo es ese


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Ahhh ya. Es un GlobalSat EB3531 SiRF III. Y cual es la referencia del micro ?

Saludos


----------



## paf6169 (Jul 10, 2010)

Estimado amigo eysaku,

buscando por internet acerca del software de rastreo MapTrack encontré este foro y casualmente estas trabajando con este programa. Por lo que pude leer, tienes el programa instalado en tu servidor y estas tratando de añadir protocolos de diferentes fabricantes de GPS. Lo has logrado?

Yo traigo equipos de afuera y tengo el gran dilema de que cuando encuentro un proveedor de equipos de BUENA calidad (he perdido miles y miles de dólares trayendo equipos malos) el software que ofrece no es el adecuado, y vice versa, proveedores que tienen un buen software (como el MapTrack) pero los equipos son malos.

Si tú tienes el Maptrack y le puedes añadir protocolos de terceros, existiera la posibilidad de trabajar juntos en este sentido? 

Agradecería tus breves comentarios al respecto.

Saludos

Patrick


----------



## eysaku (Ago 6, 2010)

buenas amigo te puedo decir que estos momentos estoy trabajando con los gps 007b afortunadamente pude resolver los problemas que este presentaba cualquier duda o inetrcambio de ideas seria bien recibida


----------



## maritop (Oct 5, 2010)

hola amigos, veo que es algo complicado, he encontrado una página con equipos que usan gsm y gps, quizá manejen ya un sistema de software integrado o tengan respuestas mas claras sobre como funcionan... <http://www.cartrackgps.com/home.html>  suerte en la búsqueda, 
mario


----------

